# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  looking for a countdown clock???

## Islander

Hi there,

I've seen a few people on this board have a new funky countdown clock and I would like to have one too.  Can someone please guide me in the right direction on how to get a countdown on the new board.

Thanks,
Peace,
Islander - Brynn :Big Grin:

----------


## Rob

There are several threads about the counters/tickers in the Technical Issues Forum. Please be sure to check them!

----------


## Islander

Thanks for the info Rob, I've now checked technical issues and will continue to try to make it work.  I'm a "tech dummy" so it'll take me a bit to figure it out!!

Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## Islander

Thanks Rob, I've stumbled and bumbled and figured it out!!  

Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## msmari

How do I add this to my signature? Or do I have to paste it evertime?

----------

